# Hss1332 Chute Replacement Spraying in Face Fix?



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Gang!

The replacement chute (to fix the clogging issue) has been spraying me in the face when the cute is turned 90 degrees to the right. Been dealing with this for a few years now due to me forgetting about it. 

Has anyone found a fix? A flexible flap on the inside or something? I'd rather not drill more holes. 

Between screwing mud flaps into the Chute to keep snow in and getting sprayed in the face I'm not sure the Chute replacement was an actual fix.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tonysak said:


> Has anyone found a fix?


Yes, there are quite a few... But drilling is required.

Here's what I did: HSS1332ATD Owner Chute Modification - Solved Clogging Issue

Here's what John Franco did: HSS1332ATD Owner Chute Modification - Solved Clogging Issue

BTW, a lot of people have been looking for auger housing extensions, if you still have any.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks, I've tried to read a few threads but the topic changes often. 

I have a 6 or 7 inch mudflap collar in the Chute already but I get sprayed in the face when the Chute its turned to the right. I took a video of it at one point. The snow shoots through the elevation slot at the top of the chute.

Are you saying your collar stops the spray directly in my face from happening?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The only real true to life example of what could be done is to bolt a piece of rectangular sheet metal that has been made to size to bolt to the chute.

Using Pronovost's example they have a chute base cover that is bolted to their discharge chutes that covers the width of the chute and has two sides that bolt to the chutes sides to cut down on snow spray. 

What they have done is create a piece of narrow channel iron with short sides that bolts to the chute.

You could use quarter inch bolts grade 5 fine thread bolts, nuts and washers to attach the cover plate to the chute or use heavy bungee cords to hold it in place. 

You could have a piece of 18 or 22 gauge sheet metal bent to fit the chute sides and then try using heavy bungee cords to hold it in place during the summer months running the snow blower wide open for a couple of hours to see if the bungee cords hold it in place and if not use short sheet metal screws and 6 U clips attached to the chute base to hold it in place. 

You should predrill the holes in the cover and then you can drill the 4-6 holes in the chute sides 
and after that is done slide the U clips over the drilled holes and then you can attach the chute cover. 

The u clips will stay in place over the holes if you need to open the chute up.

The other option is a short piece of PVC pipe half the height of the chute and as large as the chute width and cut it in half lengthwise and then use long bungee cords and wrapping the bungee cord around the PVC pipe and the metal chute and hooking both ends of the bungee cords together. 
You could drill small holes in the PVC pipe to hook the bent ends of the bungee cord to the PVC too.

You could use a full length piece of PVC pipe from the chute base to the bottom of the spout and always cut it shorter if it plugs but as slick as it is I doubt it would plug on you. 

Leon


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I appreciate you taking the time to write all that. It's jogging my memory now from a few years ago. I also just found John's $250 solution on ebay. 

I was hoping Honda was just going to give everyone a fixed chute, or someone had a $20 fix off Amazon.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tonysak said:


> Are you saying your collar stops the spray directly in my face from happening?


Yes!


tonysak said:


> or someone had a $20 fix off Amazon.


My fix cost about $20 for the 3/16" HDPE and the 4 DZUs. It pops on/off quickly without tools. Here are a couple more solutions...

Here's what @John445 did: Modified chute

Here's what @drmerdp did: Modified chute


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello tonysak,

I would try the short white PVC pipe fix first using the bungee cords to hold it as it would keep the discharge in a narrow path before it hits the spout.
We probably will not be blessed with any snow anymore, but as always I hope I am mistaken.


----------

